# Kernel Configuration - Can't disabled relayfs

## Spidey

Well, I'm trying to optimize my kernel disabling drivers I don't need, compiling internal hardware drivers as built-in (it's a notebook mainly for work, won't attach many things other than usb devices, a keyboard, a mouse and a monitor in the worst case) and such, and I'm willing also to learn some new things. I'm currently stuck with debugging features like relayfs, log buffer, and such.

First, I've enlarged the log buffer so I can read it fully after a cold boot. After I'm done with my drivers and this notebook is fully set, I'll disable it (probably just make it shorter and boot with quiet in the kernel parameters). Now I'm stuck with relayfs. I understand this is a filesystem for kernel debugging. But I don't need this, I won't debug a thing other than my own programs, which I can with tools like gdb, which don't depend on the kernel but on code injection done by gcc at compiling time.

I guess debugfs has relayfs as a dependency, so that's why relayfs is hard enabled on my screen (make menuconfig). But I can't find debugfs.

What am I doing wrong?

----------

## aCOSwt

If you look in the help associated with the relayfs kernel feature, you will see that it is :

Selected by: BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE && TRACING_SUPPORT && FTRACE && SYSFS && BLOCK || KVM_TRACE && VIRTUALIZATION && KVM && SYSFS

&& means AND while || means OR

----------

## Spidey

Yes, after a lot of kernel tweaking I just understood that 'selected by' means 'automatically forcibly selected by'.

I got to disable debugfs way ahead in the process of kernel tweaking, then I was able to disable relayfs.

Sorry for the n00b topic, a little bit of thinking and READING would have solved my problem earlier.

----------

